
Aviv Ovadya on impending information apocalypse - althaffe
https://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/the-terrifying-future-of-fake-news
======
cmurf
I'm rather unsurprised this, and similar stories, get almost no votes or
comments on HN. There's a massive cognitive dissonance in the tech community
about the peril of technology, believing only that it's generally good and any
evidence to the contrary is to be ignored. There's no solution for the problem
even if by chance the vast majority don't have an emotional attack upon
contemplating tech might in fact be worse on average than good on average.

And I think that's because of the lack of history, ethics, philosophy, and
imagination by people in tech. At best they have no interest in these things,
and at worst they actively consider them less important for society than
science, technology, engineering, math. Good luck though with getting off the
planet while being surrounded by so many ignorant and willing saboteurs.

